# Exo Terra Cabinet (Black)



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Hi, I've been looking to get one of these for my leo's terrarium because it's just on the floor at the moment, but I can't find them anywhere on UK sites? 

It's the 36"x18"x18" exo terra terrarium and so I'd need the 90cm cabinet, does anybody know anywhere that stocks these?

Cheers


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Anyone, please? :halo:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Exo Terra Terrarium Stand - Black Large | Exo Terra Terrariums | Reptile Housing | Reptile Retail Ltd

Try that , they have large and medium sizes I believe


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Cheers! :notworthy:

I've enquired about the sizes just to be sure.
I'm guessing large should support 36", but it doesn't say D:


----------

